# Zee's dirty little secret



## black85vette (Jul 18, 2010)

Having exposed Zee's past days as a male dancer now seems tame compared to his current shady life. Had to have some spies follow him around to get the really good stuff.

Seems that he likes Las Vegas and was hoping what he did there would stay there! No chance. His cover is blown and his secret can now be revealed.

Found his favorite hangout and discovered he is "sweet" on someone there.


----------



## black85vette (Jul 18, 2010)

Your secret is out Zee.  No more pretending.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Rats.


----------



## black85vette (Jul 18, 2010)

Not sure. But, I think his love interest is the green one on top.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Ain't telling.


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 18, 2010)

Nah, it's the short fat red one...


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh man are you in trouble. It's one thing to tell everyone about my 'night life'. But you had to go and bring 'sweetie' into it. She's not going to like that. She can be mean. Not to mention that you brought Yellow into it. I know the guy. Find a deep hole, get in, and cover yourself with a rock. 

Man I'm glad T doesn't cruise this forum..she knows I go to Las Vegas for business. I can get into deep trouble for this.

Remember Rick...I got your address. ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Darn it Mike. Don't bring Red into this.
At work we have "Red's Gym"...with a picture of him. You don't want to meet him in the alley. He's actually quite buff. The stuff you see on TV is the proverbial 98 lb weakling. He ain't anymore.


----------



## black85vette (Jul 18, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Oh man are you in trouble. .........Remember Rick...I got your address. ;D



No worries. You got the address but I got the "photos".


----------



## black85vette (Jul 18, 2010)

Mike;

Don't worry too much about what Zee says about Red. What Zee doesn't know is that Red has been working for me for some time now.  Here he is on his last trip to Oklahoma when he came to deliver all the dirt.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Now you've outed Red. You have no idea what you've gotten yourself into do you Rick? I've known these guys for a long time. They don't melt...remember?


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't worry Rick, I'm only 30 minutes away by car. Lemme know when Zee gets there so I can come over and laugh, er, I mean watch, er, back you up... Who am I kidding, I'll be laughing like hell....


----------



## black85vette (Jul 19, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Now you've outed Red. You have no idea what you've gotten yourself into do you Rick? I've known these guys for a long time. They don't melt...remember?



Yeah. Well, they have a hard shell but it is pretty thin. Doesn't take much pressure to get them to crack. Once they crack they just spill their guts.  Not a group you want to put a lot of trust in.  On the other hand I have heard that some of them are tough and have some real nuts.


----------



## BAH101 (Jul 19, 2010)

Humm, but the commercial says "What happens in Vegas, Stays in Vegas"


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 19, 2010)

So much for "truth in advertising" huh??

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 19, 2010)

You guys are in OK.
I got 'family' in MO.
Southern MO.
Their pick-ups are 'fully loaded'.
And not just with cattle prods.

Get my drift?
Understand what I'm sayin'?
You like to dance Rick? How 'bout you Mike?
I ain't talking foxtrot.

And what BAH101 said. Stays in Vegas. You broke the rule Rick. No one's going to trust you now.

 :big:

That kid to the left there is 6'2" and 240 lbs now.
Well was. Now it's more like 6'1". But still 240! Darn it.


----------



## larry1 (Jul 19, 2010)

You tell'em Zee. If your relation needs any help, just let me know,I just live across the line in Kansas. I can always bring my chair over and hold their coats for them, and shout encourging words to them.  Larry


----------



## black85vette (Jul 19, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I got 'family' in MO.
> Southern MO.



Any of them play banjo? I canoed the Eleven Point River in Southern MO and could have sworn I heard banjos in the hills.  :big:


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't worry Rick, All we'd have to do is put on some NASCAR and distract them ol' boys for a couple hours...


----------



## metalmuncher (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/747688-tutu-wearing-alien-spotted-in-winchester

Hi All Check this link out has Zee been slipping over the pond flashing his tutu at us brits. Maybe thats why he took so long building his loco. Keith.


----------



## black85vette (Jul 20, 2010)

Kind of like Tiger and his girl friends. No telling how many more secrets we will hear about now!! :big:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 20, 2010)

What worries me is the apparent high interest in my 'other pursuits'.

As much as I appreciate having such a fan club...shouldn't you guys be spending your time machining?

Do your better halves know this side interest of yours?

Surely you know not everyone can look good in a tutu. Certainly not as good as me.

 :big:

I'm going to get you Rick. I swear I will.


----------



## black85vette (Jul 20, 2010)

As Rick's "better half", I have to say I have thoroughly enjoyed these posts and this thread. Who knew machinists have these whole other lives that don't get told about very often? Or that they are so much fun? Thanks for the laughs Zee.  

Genean


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 20, 2010)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> As Rick's "better half", I have to say I have thoroughly enjoyed these posts and this thread. Who knew machinists have these whole other lives that don't get told about very often? Or that they are so much fun? Thanks for the laughs Zee.
> Genean



Or that they can't keep secrets. Rick can't keep secrets. Think about that.

I think he's jealous. And I think he wants my tutu. Forget it Rick. You're not getting Green and you're not getting my tutu.

I think you made (another) mistake bringing your better half into this Rick.

I got chocolate...and lots of it.
European chocolate too.
Creamy chocolate.
Melt in your mouth chocolate.
Gooooooood chocolate.

What you got? Flowers? Ha!
Good looks? Ha! She tell you that?

The secret to a good tutu is one that distracts. :big:

I gotta quit reading when it gets this late. Durn you.

P.S. All I got is chocolate. 
And a tutu.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 20, 2010)

Zee,

So, this is what happens to you when you have tee many martoonis?


----------



## Antman (Jul 20, 2010)

Smarties


----------



## Cedge (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Zee.... just spotted this.... we'll be needing to see your passport, son...LOL

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/747688-tutu-wearing-alien-spotted-in-winchester

Steve


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 21, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> ..shouldn't you guys be spending your time machining?
> 
> Do your better halves know this side interest of yours?



Nah. I've spent years machining, and my only 'better half' is in the mirror. 
I'd jus' soon watch what's next, Zee.

Dean


----------

